# 10 hour OSHA training course



## ElectriciansGangBox (Jan 8, 2010)

Just wait if you ever have an OSHA 30 class. BORING. Even though those images are graphic, they really grab someones attention. I think it makes for a better learning experience. After sitting through many different training classes, those presentations are the only thing I remember.

http://www.osha-training.electriciansgangbox.com


----------

